# Wago-SPS Anlauf nach Stromausfall (Pendant zum S7 - OB100)



## Jone (1 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab eine 750-8216 und folgende Situation:
Nach Stromausfall läuft ein externes Gebläse nicht an, denn die Anforderung der Wago-Steuerung kam zu früh für das Gebläse.

Softwaretechnisch könnte man es lösen, indem man nach Wiederanlauf der Steurung das Gebläse-Anforderungsbit eine Minute lang FALSE schreibt.


Doch mir gehts eher um das Anlaufverhalten selbst:
Wie bekomme ich es mit, dass die Steuerung wieder anläuft?
Gibt es - wie in der S7-Welt - ein Pendant zum OB100, den die SPS einmal durchläuft?


----------



## JSEngineering (1 Juli 2021)

Moin,

Du machst Dir einen Init-Bereich, wo Du erledigen willst, was zu erledigen ist beim Anlauf und setzt dort eine Nicht-RETAIN-Variable auf True, mit der Du danach den Bereich überspringst.
Beim nächsten Anlauf ist die Variable wieder FALSE.


```
VAR
    initDone : BOOL := FALSE;
END_VAR


IF NOT initDone THEN
    ...
    initDone := TRUE;
END_IF
```


----------



## holgermaik (1 Juli 2021)

Jone schrieb:


> Gibt es - wie in der S7-Welt - ein Pendant zum OB100, den die SPS einmal durchläuft?


Ja gibt es. Systemereignis PrepareStart.
Hat gegenüber dem obigen Beispiel den Vorteil das es vor dem Start der Programmausführung aufgerufen wird. Bei JSEngineering seinem Beispiel muss der Programmierer selber darauf achten das der Code als erstes ausgeführt wird.


----------



## JSEngineering (1 Juli 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Ja gibt es. Systemereignis PrepareStart.
> Hat gegenüber dem obigen Beispiel den Vorteil das es vor dem Start der Programmausführung aufgerufen wird. Bei JSEngineering seinem Beispiel muss der Programmierer selber darauf achten das der Code als erstes ausgeführt wird.


Wo finde ich das (in 2.5)?


----------



## holgermaik (1 Juli 2021)

Codesys 2.3



Codesys 3.5


----------



## JSEngineering (2 Juli 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Codesys 2.3
> Anhang anzeigen 55201



Scheinen aber nicht alle Steuerungen zu unterstützen... Habe eine 881 und kann die Haken bei den Ereignissen setzen, aber die Taste "Baustein erzeugen" wird nicht aktiviert... Bei keinem Ereignis...


----------



## Thruser (2 Juli 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Scheinen aber nicht alle Steuerungen zu unterstützen... Habe eine 881 und kann die Haken bei den Ereignissen setzen, aber die Taste "Baustein erzeugen" wird nicht aktiviert... Bei keinem Ereignis...


Hallo,

hinten in der Spalte aufgerufene POU manuell einen Namen eintragen, z.B. test, danach wirkt der Button aktiv mit 'Baustein TEST erzeugen'.

Zumindest bei mir mit 2.3.9.61

Gruß


----------



## Jone (2 Juli 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Ja gibt es. Systemereignis PrepareStart.
> Hat gegenüber dem obigen Beispiel den Vorteil das es vor dem Start der Programmausführung aufgerufen wird. Bei JSEngineering seinem Beispiel muss der Programmierer selber darauf achten das der Code als erstes ausgeführt wird.


Genau das hab ich gesucht.
Hab den PrepareStart anlegen können und die Funktion wurde automatisch erzeugt.

Vielen Dank an alle.


----------

